# Ищу libdrm 2.1 для Radeon'a

## Tosic

для установки XGL  требуется библиотека libdrm 2.1, так как выхода в интернет в Линуксе не имею, то хотел бы узнать где можно скачать архив tar.bz2 или tar.gz

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Tosic wrote:*   

> где можно скачать архив tar.bz2 или tar.gz

 

1) можно подсмотреть откуда пытается скачать wget (команда emerge -fp)

2) http://mirror.aiya.ru/pub/gentoo/distfiles/Last edited by Laitr Keiows on Wed Jul 19, 2006 8:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedukoff

```
emerge -fp =x11-libs/libdrm-2.0.1
```

----------

## Tosic

я же написал libdrm 2.1 ?

зачем мне 2.0.1?

----------

## Azik

А где, собственно, такую найти средствами Gentoo? Не подскажите, как будущее заглядывать? А то захотелось вдруг KDE 5.2 поставить, да Qt 6 нигде не могу найти...

```
ls /usr/portage/x11-libs/libdrm/

ChangeLog  files  libdrm-2.0.1.ebuild  libdrm-2.0.2.ebuild Manifest  metadata.xml

```

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Azik wrote:*   

> А где, собственно, такую найти средствами Gentoo? Не подскажите, как будущее заглядывать? А то захотелось вдруг KDE 5.2 поставить, да Qt 6 нигде не могу найти...

 

В оверлеях. Поиском по английской части форума или в гугле.

Оверлей для Gnome 2.15 есть, наверное и для нового KDE есть.

----------

## Azik

Кхм, речь ведь не насечет пятые KDE с шестыми Qt. Речь насечет несуществующей libdrm-2.1.

2 Tosic

А может все-таки возьмешь на откуп libdrm-2.0.2? Или покажи, где ты это вычитал про 2.1. 

http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/libdrm-2.0.1.tar.gz

http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/libdrm-2.0.2.tar.gz

Выбирай любую, какая понравится

----------

## IFL

 *Azik wrote:*   

> Кхм, речь ведь не насечет пятые KDE с шестыми Qt. Речь насечет несуществующей libdrm-2.1.
> 
> 2 Tosic
> 
> А может все-таки возьмешь на откуп libdrm-2.0.2? Или покажи, где ты это вычитал про 2.1. 
> ...

 

XGL явно не релизная вещь и не из основного дерева.

Так что и libdrm не оттуда же.

Так что прежде чем вякнуть можно быть в гугль сходить.

----------

## Azik

Вот только интересно, кому сходить? Мне или автору поста? Я вот не поленился и сходил на гугл. Не нашел. Да мне и не нужно.

----------

## Tosic

блин ребята вы на нормальном же форуме пишите, вы видите, что писал для установки XGL, тоесть ставлю из оверлея, в ебилдах из стандартного портежа libdrm-2.1 - нету, а libdrm-2.1 есть в оверлее libdrm-2.1_alpha20060406.ebuild

в гугле уже искал, вот не нашел и пишу сюда.

Кто не ставил XGL так зачем сюда писать?????

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Tosic wrote:*   

> Кто не ставил XGL так зачем сюда писать?????

 

1) Тебе в первых двух постах уже ответили! Внимательно посмотри на вывод этой команды: 

```
emerge -fp =libdrm-2.1_alpha20060406
```

2) Про неписать если не ставил XGL ты ничего не говорил  :Wink: 

----------

## Tosic

2 Laitr Keiows:

1)вот что я имею(в чем мой трабл?)

emerge -pv =x11-libs/libdrm-2.0.2

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 3490, in ?

    mydepgraph.display(mydepgraph.altlist())

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 1680, in display

    myfilesdict=portage.portdb.getfetchsizes(x[2], useflags=self.applied_useflags[x[2]], debug=edebug)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 5218, in getfetchsizes

    mf = Manifest(pkgdir, self.mysettings["DISTDIR"])

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_manifest.py", line 119, in __init__

    self._read()

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_manifest.py", line 176, in _read

    self._readManifest(self.getFullname(), myhashdict=self.fhashdict)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_manifest.py", line 161, in _readManifest

    fd = open(file_path, "r")

IOError: [Errno 21] Is a directory  

2) да точно ничего не писал, далее учту   :Very Happy: 

----------

